# ^^ndstitle-1310^^



## shaunj66 (Nov 15, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1310^^


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome, I'll post the settings for m3 SD in a second.

EDIT: Finally got it working on Safe Mode with no trim and _NO_ force R/W. 

I tried 4xDMA, SOFT-RESET and no force R/W but that gave me 2 white screens

Anything involving Force R/W hangs my DS on the Game Loading screen.


I was using v30 firmware & loader and my test cards were an M3 SD and an M3 Lite MicroSD. Running on a Flashme'd DS and SuperKey'd DS Lite respectively.


----------



## Qpido (Nov 15, 2006)

Yay! I'm gonna try and get this ASAP!

EDIT: Works with M3 SD, e30, Reset - 4X DMA - Force R/W - Trim Rom

I stopped playing for now though, the beginning wasn't exciting enough to keep me playing.

Q~


----------



## Jax (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally...


----------



## rhfb (Nov 15, 2006)

I knew I stayed home from college for a reason today


----------



## leafo (Nov 15, 2006)

wow, this sure came out earlier than I expected


----------



## dafatkid27 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Bowser128 (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally, it's here! Thank you psyds


----------



## jelbo (Nov 15, 2006)

Gotta love Psyfer's .nfo art


----------



## Ery (Nov 15, 2006)

Tobad i can't find a place =)

Well, it came out very fast =O!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 15, 2006)

Whoo.... but I still haven't finished EBA, PW2, Yoshi's Island DS etc etc etc


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, thanks pSyDS. You are worthy of praise.


----------



## Yuriy (Nov 15, 2006)

Where or how to download this rom? Help plz !


----------



## flai (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you god!!!


----------



## dice (Nov 15, 2006)

COMMETH TEH POSTS!!


----------



## Stonelion (Nov 15, 2006)

G6 lite - Soft Reset, Do Fat, Forced R/W, Rom Trim - Works!


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Nov 15, 2006)

Yay looking forward to playing this

grabbing it now


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 15, 2006)

just this day when I have to study my ass off it's released.


----------



## Keva (Nov 15, 2006)

Works fine on EZ4.

Only played a bit of it but so far it seems alot like FF7 which can only be good


----------



## Teun (Nov 15, 2006)

Couldn't care less about a game, but i'm glad all the "WHERE IS FF3" spam is now gone (in other topics at least)..

_170 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)_
Yeah.. ?


----------



## fischju_original (Nov 15, 2006)

mmm not saving on sc cf it seems


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally... now all the impatient people of the world can have something for nothing and still complain about it.

I wonder if this thread will stay on topic or stray to a different game that's slated for release.

Oh hey, when's Phantom Hourglass due out?


----------



## mainnine (Nov 15, 2006)

hey don't wanna sound like a total idiot, but where is the download link?


----------



## mainnine (Nov 15, 2006)

hey don't wanna sound like a total idiot, but where is the download link?


----------



## outphase (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works fine on EZ4.
> 
> Only played a bit of it but so far it seems alot like FF7 which can only be good



FF3 like FF7? you have a rude awakening coming up soon.


----------



## WangJang (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh come on, at least read the freaking rules before you start posting, no links to downloads, not discussing where to get it, so go away.

On a side note, awesome game, i just got to the first boss.


----------



## sanghoku (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's the donwload link!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ordrept (Nov 15, 2006)

WARK! WARK WARK!

Thanks pSyDS!!!


----------



## decript (Nov 15, 2006)

Woot! Man its hectic at the site and IRC. Thank god for direct ftp links otherwise it would be days till I get the rom.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally!!!

It's 11 pm here. I think I'm not going to sleep.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















BRING IT OOOOOON


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 15, 2006)

200 User(s) are reading this topic (42 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

WTF. Anyway, Japanese save works, but names are major crap. (Stuff like "...%."


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 15, 2006)

ARGH

It works on SCSD, but doesn't save! Damnit!


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 15, 2006)

M3 = 4X-No Soft Reset-No Trim-Force R/W..works...Thanks pSyDS


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 15, 2006)

Finally, now all the little whiners will shut up about wheres ff3? Is it out yet? Its already in stores but I cant find the roms? Hurry and release it already? If you cant wait for it go buy it!!!


----------



## StingX (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works fine on EZ4.
> 
> Only played a bit of it but so far it seems alot like FF7 which can only be good



ew i suddenly want to run away


----------



## SLiV3R (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW! does it work with DS-Xtreme?


----------



## fischju_original (Nov 15, 2006)

not saving on SC CF


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 15, 2006)

It saves fine when you use a Japanese Save. Go figure.


----------



## Ares_Real (Nov 15, 2006)

Not saving at SCSD either


----------



## Heinrisch (Nov 15, 2006)

Works and saves on the EZ4

Finally I am able to play this game.. and I have two exams next week.. crap


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> It saves fine when you use a Japanese Save. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(fischju @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> not saving on SC CF



:'(


----------



## bakhalishta (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome ! Been waiting for this all day !

I'm still buying this though


----------



## sanghoku (Nov 15, 2006)

ok, saving works fine here... i have a supercard minisd, patcher 2.56, firmware, dunno but not the latest one with the new menus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i used trim rom, faster play and patch cartridge high compat...

good luck to all


----------



## hobotent (Nov 15, 2006)

FINALLY!!


----------



## lookout (Nov 15, 2006)

yeah -- soo many good news today and even this site slow down ...


----------



## lookout (Nov 15, 2006)

183 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

in here - took time to load here..


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks dude, Works on DS-X just fine.


----------



## flai (Nov 15, 2006)

Brilliant! Works perfectly on M3 Lite.


----------



## FranckKnight (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, getting this tonight, buying it this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No download from work


----------



## Raziell (Nov 15, 2006)

Not running for me on M3 SD on any option I've tried, anyone else having problems?

Edit: Sorry, scratch that, hadn't tried in Safe Mode.

Not sure if saving works though.

Edit edit: Working perfectly and saving.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

:S Begging around IRC and various forums for someone to patch and upload so I can play on my g6, sofar no luck :S
Stupid mac.


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Nov 15, 2006)

So... it does save in SC SD?


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Stonelion @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> G6 lite - Soft Reset, Do Fat, Forced R/W, Rom Trim - Works!



*nods*

I can confirm those settings, and yes, it also saves perfectly


----------



## darkluigi (Nov 15, 2006)

The game saves on SC CF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patcher 2.56


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

Edit:  Big thanks to Emirof (May or may not go to this site) for patching it for me!
Awesomeness!


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(darkluigi @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> The game saves on SC CF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The quick save feature works on SC CF 2.70 2nd edition.  Save point works.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trim: Y / IGR: Y / FPG: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access"  Same as ff3 (j)






 pSyDS


----------



## Ares_Real (Nov 15, 2006)

Patch that game with 2.55 and everything will work just fine :]


----------



## fischju_original (Nov 15, 2006)

hmm, it wont work for me
will update firmware again i guess


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> yeah -- soo many good news today and even this site slow down ...



Yup, the Wii and Final Fantasy almost kill my internetz!

Finally this is out, thanks to pSyDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(safariman72 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> The quick save feature works on SC CF 2.57 2nd edition.Â Save point works.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated Save point comment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry my bad, wrong software version.


----------



## Luinwen (Nov 15, 2006)

I cant seem to get it to work on my G6 lite. I have the v4.6b loader and v4.6a firmware and copy the game with the following settings: Software Reset ON, DoFAT and Force R/W ON, and Trim Rom ON but it causes my DS to freeze when it finishes loading in the G6 menu.

Am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!!!

I was right, I told you all that FF3 wouldn't get dumped early due to tight security!
So, do I get a cookie for being right?
Try trim off.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 15, 2006)

Works great on DS-Xtreme. Tried one hour, got to the first dungeon without saving, and died T_T


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Nov 15, 2006)

Works fine on M3 CF v27a with 4x DMA Force R/W and Trim Rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many people reading this topic lol and #ndstemp was packed (650+ users) all looking for FF3

Wonder what the forum and chatroom will be like when the new pokemon comes out lol


----------



## TripleA (Nov 15, 2006)

working for me on supercard sd with latest patcher and firmware

with trim,restart,faster,catridge patch and dma all on..

quicksave is working for me....


----------



## m_babble (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome.
Finally!


----------



## tyasawa (Nov 15, 2006)

yay!! i can play ff3 in my 10 hours flight!!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool = FF3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also no more "Where's FF3" littering up posts... I bet the mods are happy...


----------



## apofaz (Nov 15, 2006)

i've played a bit longer than 1 hour and it's really superb by now. i just hope the story is at least bearable. They should make remakes from part 4-9 with this gfx-engine


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> yay!! i can play ff3 in my 10 hours flight!!



Oceanic Flight 815? :shiver:


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tyasawa @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yay!! i can play ff3 in my 10 hours flight!!
> ...



Yay for LOST!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh... and yay for ff3 too...


----------



## leafo (Nov 15, 2006)

Works fine on EZ3 1gb after trimming using gbata.

But, it is just my card or do the battles sometimes take a while to come up, like a 1 second hesitation.


----------



## Captaim (Nov 15, 2006)

only version in english? whats about final fantasy iv  and v?

cant find download link!?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 15, 2006)

This game is shit!..........still waiting for Final fantasy III................


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> This game is shit!..........still waiting for Final fantasy III................



Dude... HUH?!


----------



## kildjean (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mainnine @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> hey don't wanna sound like a total idiot, but where is the download link?




Hate to say it but if you have to ask then you are an idiot.


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 15, 2006)

its a joke, its opposite day or somethinG!!!


----------



## FranckKnight (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 15 2006, 05:37 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is a case of someone waiting for FF6, and still namign it 3 because he blindly chose to ignore the original japanese numbering.


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(FranckKnight @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOoh this isnt the 3d version of ff 6?

damn got me confused as well.. wonder why its 1024 mbit then


----------



## apofaz (Nov 15, 2006)

ARGHHHH - I played bout 2 hours - saving worked fine. 
but after turning on my ds now again all save-files are gone.
new sc soft


----------



## StingX (Nov 15, 2006)

Have a G6, used posted settings on the board, and yet it doesnt go past the first screen

help


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2006)

I can not say I did not here about this coming.

On a more sensible note the text is mainly plain ASCII with the odd bit of shift JIS interspersed for good measure, all the other calls, control characters and pointers are the same as the Japanese version and other DS roms. I can organise a script dump (I am looking at an excel file of the menus as I am sitting here) if someone wants to translate and provide assistance too.
Although I have not got around to testing anything yet it seems enemy and character data is stored and is not obscured so a FF3 hard mode may appear too.

I have not played too far but it appears as though we have not suffered at the hands of a bad localisation yet either.


----------



## kildjean (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(MiloFoxburr @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Works fine on M3 CF v27a with 4x DMA Force R/W and Trim Rom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried your settings and it didnt work.  I got a blank screen.  I made it work with Safe Mode and no trim rom.  M3 CF.


----------



## Rev Jim (Nov 15, 2006)

Well all you little monkies with super cards get it figured out by the time I plan to start on it this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe by then I'll be able to get a queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wonder it they'll have to release a new firmware upgrade to address the saving issue for this?


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(StingX @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Have a G6, used posted settings on the board, and yet it doesnt go past the first screen
> 
> help



It works perfectly for me on G6L with following settings: DoFAT, ForceR/W, trimmed, soft-reset on.

Damn I'm glad I have a DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes off to play*


----------



## apofaz (Nov 15, 2006)

i reinstalled the OLD sc-soft 2.56 and now saving works.
2.57 was the most stupid update ever made...


----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> .....
> 
> OOoh this isnt the 3d version of ff 6?
> 
> damn got me confused as well.. wonder why its 1024 mbit then



Easy: FMVs


----------



## hobotent (Nov 15, 2006)

hey where are you able to save?
i currently did a quick save, but i realllly wanna find out how to do a normal save.
i tried going into an inn and the "save" option in menu was still not highlighted...


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(StingX @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Have a G6, used posted settings on the board, and yet it doesnt go past the first screen
> 
> help



What firmware/software are you using?  Might be a problem there (or maybe you got a bad dump)?


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone else using a *Supercard Lite?*

Patched with default settings using the newest software and firmware but all I get when I run the rom are the *white screens*...


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(hobotent @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> hey where are you able to save?
> i currently did a quick save, but i realllly wanna find out how to do a normal save.
> i tried going into an inn and the "save" option in menu was still not highlighted...



You can use the regular save option when your party is on the world map.


----------



## Tengil (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't seem to be able to find any place to download this release as of yet.
Now I definatelly wouldn't want anyone giving me a link to a site with such low moral standards that would give out these clearly illegal files to poor unsuspecting youngsters, but I guess if anyone were to accidentally fill my inbox over at my mail [email protected] with such URL's I wouldn't technically hold it against them.
I'm just saying.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 15, 2006)

Now that's just sad... 

*LAME.*


----------



## Qpido (Nov 15, 2006)

You have to ask people nicely and personally...but not here in the forums.
Read.Rules.Plz.

Anyone else find the savepoint hard to find?

Q~


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Anyone else find the savepoint hard to find?
> 
> Q~



Check the post 3 above yours.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Tengil @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> Why bother quoting posts that we're just going to trash?


I see what you did there......................................... NOT


----------



## theprodigy (Nov 15, 2006)

G6 users: Does the game freeze when you attempt to perform a Quicksave?

Mine just hangs there...


----------



## WangJang (Nov 16, 2006)

No problems with quicksave here.

You do know your supposed to power off after a quick save right ? or exit back to the g6 menu, just incase you figured that black screen with writing was frozen.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(safariman72 @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(darkluigi @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The game saves on SC CF
> ...



I can confirm this working to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Working on Supercard MiniSD and Supercard Lite with 1.70 FW and 2.57 Software

Trim: Y / IGR: Y / FPG: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" "High" 

Quicksave and normal save both working fine.

To be sure, i transffered the Supercard saves to my DS-Xtreme and the import worked flawless


----------



## theprodigy (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(WangJang @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> No problems with quicksave here.
> 
> You do know your supposed to power off after a quick save right ? or exit back to the g6 menu, just incase you figured that black screen with writing was frozen.




ya right?.....ok then.....i'm an idiot lol

so how does it work....i remember doing a quick save and then reloading the game, but I think it just went back to the main menu with no save available


----------



## lonster (Nov 16, 2006)

working on DSLink 1.30 software and firmware


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ya right?.....ok then.....i'm an idiot lol
> 
> so how does it work....i remember doing a quick save and then reloading the game, but I think it just went back to the main menu with no save available



It doesn't show up as a save as such, when you get to the main menu the continue option appears.

If you select any other option you will loose your save game (quick save).

Apologies to anybody that used my post about SC CF settings, I mistakenly put version 2.70 not 2.57 as it should have been.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ds has been powered off for two hours and can confirm that save game is still there.


----------



## Tengil (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Tengil @ Nov 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother quoting posts that we're just going to trash?
> ...


that's a pause.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iy1Ar_j1g8


----------



## Gifted1 (Nov 16, 2006)

For some reason none of the settings work for me. I'm using the M3 minisd and I've tried all the option that people posted in here. And I'm using the e30 firmware. Once I get to the screen that says "Your experience might change during gameplay" then it goes to a black screen and thats it. It freezes. 

I tried

Reset - 4X DMA - Force R/W - Trim Rom
4X-No Soft Reset-No Trim-Force R/W
Safe Mode, No trim


----------



## Animotion (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(theprodigy @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> ya right?.....ok then.....i'm an idiot lol
> 
> so how does it work....i remember doing a quick save and then reloading the game, but I think it just went back to the main menu with no save available



There should be an option listed above new game, "continue" i think, btw just wondered is dma all that important? using sc lite. i didn't pick it and looks like it's workin fine.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Animotion @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(theprodigy @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > ya right?.....ok then.....i'm an idiot lol
> ...



I haven't notice any benefit with "dma on" in any game so far


----------



## Foie (Nov 16, 2006)

To be completely honest, I have never played a Final Fantasy Game before... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would this be a god game to start on?  I've heard some good things about it...


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> To be completely honest, I have never played a Final Fantasy Game before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Never !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now is as good a time as any I suppose.  Unless of course you don't like rpgs.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2006)

SCSD Rumble: Reset = Y; DMA = ON; Faster Play = Y; Enable Patch Cartride Access = ON(HIGH)

Saves fine on World Map.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 15 2006, 05:21 PM)]Anyone else using a *Supercard Lite?*
> 
> Patched with default settings using the newest software and firmware but all I get when I run the rom are the *white screens*...Â



It's working great for me so far.  I have a SClite with 1.7 firmware.

Try using the 2.56 software, with default settings.  2.57 has caused nothing but problems for me, so I've stuck with 2.56 and have had no problems at all with any of my games, FFIII included.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(JimmyJangles @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> It's working great for me so far.Â I have a SClite with 1.7 firmware.
> 
> Try using the 2.56 software, with default settings.Â 2.57 has caused nothing but problems for me, so I've stuck with 2.56 and have had no problems at all with any of my games, FFIII included.



Thanks. I got the white screens because I didn't have the "Trim ROM" option selected under the menu in the software *(thanks DjoeNtje!).* What does "trimming a rom" do anyway?(technically speaking)  This is the only rom I've had to trim in order to play on my SCL so far...


----------



## boomerz (Nov 16, 2006)

*DS-Xtreme Settings (please read carefully): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Drag
2. Drop

Works great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(boomerz @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> *DS-Xtreme Settings (please read carefully):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ai-ya! Too complicated!


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Nov 16 2006, 02:14 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It removes the empty space at the end of a rom making the rom smaller in size, Not all roms have empty space, so trimming a rom different on any game
Some games have alot of empty space, others don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Trimming a rom should not affect making it work in most cases.

It is strange that it does work when trimmed and not when not trimmed, it should be more the other way around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Dunno if it also removes empty space in other places than the end)

Well so far i don't have any probs with the SC Lite and i played for a few hours now. saves fine in any spot so far


----------



## jmac777 (Nov 16, 2006)

i know we cant ask for Ds link.

But can we ask atleast what share method they used

or atleast what IRC channel you used to recieve info



IF not Ignore this message


Hope I find the rom soon

I got contact, Yoshi, Tombraider, Children of Mana, Magical Starsign, and the Japanese FFIII

English would be nice to have...xD


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> It removes the empty space at the end of a rom making the rom smaller in size, Not all roms have empty space, so trimming a rom different on any game
> Some games have alot of empty space, others don't
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification! You sound like a Supercard-guru, hope you don't mind if I throw you a question or two if I run into trouble in the future (Ima Supercard nub).


----------



## corsegers (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(boomerz @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> *DS-Xtreme Settings (please read carefully):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WOOOOW DS-X card is soooo A-MAAA-ZING

i still got a crappy g6 card =(

and i have to click like two thingies =( 

I wish i could have an card that flashes with leds

that would get me all the girls in my class


----------



## SaltyDog (Nov 16, 2006)

Those with an EZ3, it works and saves fine. Using the latest version 2.22 of the EZ Client. Gonna be playing it myself with the ez3 since my SCSD will eat up the battery


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 16, 2006)

For those that like to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------------------------

Final Fantasy III uses 512Kb EEPROM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How to find out the save type:
-------------------------------------

Testing with:
------------------
DS Lite
Supercard MiniSD
Supercard Lite
Final Fantasy III (USA)
Original Cart: Zookeeper -> 64Kb EEPROM
Original Cart: Metroid Demo -> 4Kb EEPROM
Original Cart: Super Princess Peach -> 512Kb EEPROM
Original Cart: Splinter Cell Chaos Theory -> 2Mb FLASH

- Renamed it to FF3.nds and made a copy named Final Fantasy III.nds
*
- Patched FF3.nds -> Saver Patch: DS / Enable Restart / Enable Trim Rom / Faster Play Game / Enable Patch Cartrdige Access "High"
- Patched Final Fantasy III.nds -> Saver Patch: SC / Enable Restart / Enable Trim Rom / Faster Play Game / Enable Patch Cartrdige Access "High"
*
- Renamed Final Fantasy III.nds.dsq and Final Fantasy III.nds.sav to Final Fantasy III.dsq and Final Fantasy III.sav
- placed FF3.dsq, Final Fantasy III.dsq and Final Fantasy III.sav on your SD/MiniSD or TF
- Supercard always make a sav -> 262.144k in size
*
- Stick an original game in the SLOT1 of your DS
- Retry another Original game cart if you get a save error  (In this case it was Super Princess Peach that didn't give a save error - 512Kb EEPROM)
(Not all games give asap a save error when you boot it, some give an error when you actually save, some don't even give an error)

- played FF3.dsq till i could save (standing in the forest before the cave)
- Saved in all 3 slots and did a quicksave
*
- I then backupped the Save on The Original game cart to my supercard with REIN 0.17a
*
- Deleted my other Final Fantasy III.sav
- Renamed xxxxxx.sav that REIN made to Final Fantasy III.sav
(Note: see the different in save size -> REIN backupped save: 65.536k)
- Removed any game in the DS slot
- Booted into Supercard
- Booted Final Fantasy III.dsq
- And i could continue my game from the quicksave
- Rebooted the DS
- started Final Fantasy III.dsq again and loaded a game from 1 of the 3 slots
- Worked Perfect, i could load any of the 3 save slots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
- Copied the sav to my Supercard lite and booted it
- Worked Perfect, i could load any of the 3 save slots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
- Copied the sav to the DS-Xtreme
- Booted DS-Xtreme
- Loaded the game
- -= EDIT =- Seems i took the wrong FF3 Save (I took a 262.144k in size backed-up from FF3 before the save test), the REIN sav (REIN backupped save: 65.536k) does not work on DS-Xtreme it seems.
*
-= EDIT =-
- Loaded REIN sav to EWIN2
- REIN saves seems not to work with EWIN2
*

But you can be 100% sure it is 512Kb EEPROM


----------



## ROMz (Nov 16, 2006)

--


----------



## ROMz (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i know we cant ask for Ds link.
> 
> But can we ask atleast what share method they used
> 
> ...



check pm...


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 16, 2006)

Im soo stoked... Currently downloading


----------



## Hairy (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome. wish i had a flashcard to play it on


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what does the wi-fi do?  Do you get to travel with one another or only join when you guys are battling?


----------



## jmac777 (Nov 16, 2006)

Got it...Did some research...and begging

and got the rom and a supa leet site that has every rom ever...

I cant say the site  cuz I cant say where I got roms from though..xD


----------



## neonshadow (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't believe this game doesn't allow you to hold 'A' during the battle and have it automatically attack like EVERY OTHER FF.


----------



## borg8472 (Nov 16, 2006)

Xmas for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but save not working.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 16, 2006)

G6 wont work with Loader 4.6b. 

Use 4.6a and works fine with Soft,ForceR/W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay now i can finally play again, i spent 9 hours in the Jap version in gaming heaven, this is really good if you wanna sink your teeth into some hardcore levelling up.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 16, 2006)

Haven't found it yet....................

































*EDIT*





 Found it !!! Stupid-ass usenext and it's crazy unpredictable search engine


----------



## miniCooperS (Nov 16, 2006)

Works perfectly on my G6Lite as well.

No soft reset, Force R/W, Trim


----------



## bikingcam (Nov 16, 2006)

how do you get to the online mode on this


----------



## miniCooperS (Nov 16, 2006)

If I recall from (J) version, you have to get to the third or fourth town and speak to the Moogle.

I'd check for sure but my wife is currently playing Elite Beat Agents.  Lol


----------



## yong (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(lonster @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> working on DSLink 1.30 software and firmware



no problem saving with your dslink?


----------



## Chardonnay (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow this is one fun game. Works perfect with m3 on safe mode!
.
.
.

Until I rebooted and my save file was gone.


----------



## EM0rox (Nov 16, 2006)

Good.


----------



## Rev Jim (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(TripleA @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> working for me on supercard sd with latest patcher and firmware
> 
> with trim,restart,faster,catridge patch and dma all on..
> 
> quicksave is working for me....



Same here! I briefly tried to hold out til this weekend, but to no avail. I'm using 2.56 and my firmware is from about the same date that software was released. Save seems to be fine, slot and quick save both.


So who's using the buttons and direction pad, and who's using the stylus?

I've been using both. I like using the stylus, but I'm not quite sure I'm going to stick with it just yet.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Luinwen @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> I cant seem to get it to work on my G6 lite. I have the v4.6b loader and v4.6a firmware and copy the game with the following settings: Software Reset ON, DoFAT and Force R/W ON, and Trim Rom ON but it causes my DS to freeze when it finishes loading in the G6 menu.
> 
> Am i doing anything wrong?




You should use loader 4.6a, then it will work with all options on.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Nov 16, 2006)

i see m3 SD settings but not m3 cf :/


----------



## plasmatron (Nov 16, 2006)

@rambozotheclown

Just search for the filename, and you get anything you want.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 16, 2006)

Ah finally this will shut people up for a bit until the next biggy.


----------



## Qpido (Nov 16, 2006)

Maybe the reason some don't work with the same settings, is the SD card you're using.
I'm using Mini SD in a Convertor from Sandisk (They both are.), maybe cheap ones don't cut it for FF3?

Q~


----------



## gravstar (Nov 16, 2006)

It works fine for DS-Xtreme!


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, dont you hate when people whine and keep asking for a game to the point where it actually sounds like they are demanding it?


----------



## DcJack (Nov 16, 2006)

Why did my save disapear? i use Supercar v2.57 and 1.70 and trim rom on and high comp.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(DcJack @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Why did my save disapear? i use Supercar v2.57 and 1.70 and trim rom on and high comp.



I think I know the problem here - If I remember correctly, they released a version of the patcher and firmware called 2.57 and 1.70.  They then realised it screwed up saving on some games and re-released a fixed version almost immediately, but still called them the same numbers (Shoulda really said "1.70b" or something).  Redownload and reinstall the firmware and patcher from the official site or scdev.org.  That's what I had to do to get past the "save corrupted" screen in Akumajou Dracula: Gallery of Labyrinth, even tho according to the version numbers on my SC firmware and patcher I was right up to date.


----------



## DcJack (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 15 2006 said:


> COMMETH TEH POSTS!!


Should dma mode be on if so i forgot.


----------



## Etrition (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,
Is there something wrong with my DS? I'm not able to save with my G6 anymore, it started with bomber man touch! I wasn't able to save my game in bomber man! I got to the save pad I do the save thing but when I turn off my DS and then next time I turn it back on my file is gone! I've been waiting for FF to come out for the longest time and guess what I turn off my DS after I save turn it back on and NOTHING! Any help would be appreciated!

Etrition


----------



## badger (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> I think I know the problem here - If I remember correctly, they released a version of the patcher and firmware called 2.57 and 1.70.Â They then realised it screwed up saving on some games and re-released a fixed version almost immediately, but still called them the same numbers (Shoulda really said "1.70b" or something).Â Redownload and reinstall the firmware and patcher from the official site or scdev.org.Â That's what I had to do to get past the "save corrupted" screen in Akumajou Dracula: Gallery of Labyrinth, even tho according to the version numbers on my SC firmware and patcher I was right up to date.



Aha - thanks - that fixed my Akumajou Dracula issues! Let's hope it does the trick with FFIII!


----------



## Drakice (Nov 16, 2006)

Works perfectly with Supercard SD
Nice game!!


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 16, 2006)

I 'effing love the music in this game!!!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a G6
I have loader 4.6b
Settings are DoFAT F/W  Soft Reset  Trim Rom

works fine for me, havent had a single problem yet

why is the new loader not working for others?


----------



## Killermech (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 16 2006, 03:27 PM)]I 'effing love the music in this game!!!Â


Same, except for the tune loop in the crystal room.. urgh.. headache warning


----------



## skobar (Nov 16, 2006)

Ds-extreme was just drag & drop. Works #1.


----------



## wohoo (Nov 16, 2006)

this game is freaking awesome after the new remake! just the intro-movie and i was totally sold! feels like i almost have to buy this ^^


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 16, 2006)

wow.. great game so far... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope my sav file doesn't disappear


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(wohoo @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> ... feels like i almost have to buy this ^^



Why don't you buy it then ?

If it's worth the money, then spend the money

(To all those that want to say, why ... Yeah i pre-ordered my copy of FF3 when it comes out here in Europe!)


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2006)

This is one of the games I bought just because it deserves to be bought. Freaking amazing is all I have to say. Pretty hard too, I had to run around leveling up so I could just make it through the cave to get to the boss.

*EDIT:* Magic folding canoe FTW!


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> This is one of the games I bought just because it deserves to be bought. Freaking amazing is all I have to say. Pretty hard too, I had to run around leveling up so I could just make it through the cave to get to the boss.
> 
> *EDIT:* Magic folding canoe FTW!



Its Magically Folding Canoe I beleive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah does seem like you have to grind more than usual (compared to other finals (except maybe 12)) Luckily I had played the japanese one so I just went to the left tower of the castle and leveled to 8-9 pretty quickly (50-60exp a battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not reading all the replies so I dont get hit by spoilers all I know is it sucks that they don't showboat when the win a fight...I mean if your gonna use the FF7 music in battle I wanna see my guy twirl his sword or something....


----------



## Golds (Nov 16, 2006)

you could filp your DS around to the music.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> I'm not reading all the replies so I dont get hit by spoilers all I know is it sucks that they don't showboat when the win a fight...I mean if your gonna use the FF7 music in battle I wanna see my guy twirl his sword or something....



I think it's the original music, just arranged for polyphonic capable hardware.


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Nov 16, 2006)

Just incase it seems like I'm special  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the settings I have used for my M3 Lite, was just Safe Mode and No Trim mean Quicksave and normal Save work fine.

On another note what the hell do you do when one of your party members die cos no place has reviving things. I tried looking for the dessert place with Cid's ship but no luck. The only other place is this castle looking place and I don't even know how to access that place  :'(  Oh yes, I'm a Final Fantasy n00b lol


----------



## Golds (Nov 16, 2006)

phoenix down is the normal Final Fantasy Reviving item


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Golds @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> phoenix down is the normal Final Fantasy Reviving item



Also, extremely friggin hard to come by...


----------



## Hooya (Nov 16, 2006)

Go back to the elder's house in the first town.  One of the two pools revives dead characters.  I think.


----------



## paxl13 (Nov 16, 2006)

I just buyed it.. Too much good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As any Final Fantasy,

Can't wait to play like 3 to 4 hour in a row.. this w-e probably.

After this will be FF XII 3 to 4 hour in a row 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perfect Worlds !

paxl


----------



## Scurvey Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(paxl13 @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> I just buyed it.. Too much good
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boy you said it!  I agree 100%  lol


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 16, 2006)

updated my sig.. if anyone wants to write me on mognet i promise to write you back


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Go back to the elder's house in the first town.Â One of the two pools revives dead characters.Â I think.



And you would be right dude, thank yee!


----------



## TLThunder (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome Game I hear, Anyone get it to work with g6? I downloaded the newest software from the g6 website 4.6A, but it doesn't help all I get is a white screen, and idea's ?


----------



## xasa (Nov 16, 2006)

I get the same white screen, m3 lite here :I anyone know whats going on? I want to try this game out. 

Got it working, I needed to use "safe mode" for rom setup, next time I'll use search funtion before posting.


----------



## SteveFromCanadaE (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone here using SuperCard MiniSD that can tell me why my game doesnt save properly. Well it saves, but when I go to load it later the data is gone. Were there changes in the settings that needed to be made before creating the .sav and .dsq files for it, or was it just standard configuration? I have version 2.57 software and 1.7 firmware as well just to add.

Sorry if someone has already posted it in this thread, its too much to go searching for an explenation either.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(SteveFromCanadaEh @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Anyone here using SuperCard MiniSD that can tell me why my game doesnt save properly. Well it saves, but when I go to load it later the data is gone. Were there changes in the settings that needed to be made before creating the .sav and .dsq files for it, or was it just standard configuration? I have version 2.57 software and 1.7 firmware as well just to add.
> 
> Sorry if someone has already posted it in this thread, its too much to go searching for an explenation either.



I just have to say I love my EZ flash 4 lite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be updating my sig with my mognet ID very shortly.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(TLThunder @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Awesome Game I hear, Anyone get it to work with g6? I downloaded the newest software from the g6 website 4.6A, but it doesn't help all I get is a white screen, and idea's ?



Yes, many people have this one working on the G6.  Just read the thread to see what settings were used.


----------



## Golds (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess this wont come to the US


----------



## Opium (Nov 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Hypnotoad @ Nov 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TLThunder @ Nov 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Game I hear, Anyone get it to work with g6? I downloaded the newest software from the g6 website 4.6A, but it doesn't help all I get is a white screen, and idea's ?
> ...



I can only get FF3 to work in Safe mode on my G6 Lite, whereas others can get it to work on DoFat. I'm using flashme, so perhaps that has something to do with it.

So far i'm really enjoying this game, I wasn't sure whether I would but it's a really solid RPG. However I will agree with the IGN review where they say it doesn't use the DS's features well. It was ground up designed for DS yet the top screen is completely black most of the time? Why not put stats in there during battle or something? Or a close up view of your character your selecting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many missed opportunities.


----------



## Monk (Nov 16, 2006)

Two words - thank you. Game rocks!


----------



## sticboy (Nov 16, 2006)

my g6 settings: softreset, dofat+forceRW, trim-rom
loader and firmware v4.6a

saves and quick saves just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... this game is quite awesome, dumed a good 4 hours into it already; making my way up the (turn into a frog) tower Lv14 party. i cant put the flippin game down!...i guess it'll give me something to do while my part finishes CNC'ing


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> :words:



My G6 settings:

loader 4.6a
firmware 4.6a
DoFat
Force R/W
Trim Rom

Maybe it is FlashMe that makes a difference.  I'm using a PassCard, works like a charm.  The only thing I really had to think about was if I wanted my main 4 characters to have the same jobs as when I was playing through the (J) version.


----------



## rahezal (Nov 17, 2006)

this game rocks !! .. works flawlessly with the supercard mini sd


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Nov 17, 2006)

Works perfectly fine on my G6 lite with v4.5A Firmware and 4.5 manager, all I did was DoFAT + Force R/W and Trim the ROM, tested QuickSave and normal Save both work fine.
I know I'm a bit late but thought I'd let everyone know that there's no need to update the firmware or the manager if you already have 4.5A and 4.5 installed.


----------



## Aether (Nov 17, 2006)

Weee, great game! My pre-order is finally being shipped today.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 17, 2006)

This game rocks

Could someone explain the role of JOBS tho
Im new to FF games that have Jobs and wondering how they effect each character?


----------



## briansee (Nov 17, 2006)

For some reason, when I try to add the game onto my SD card after patching it with supercard 2.57, it says "Cannot copy psy-ff3u.nds: Invalid MS-DOS function"  Does anyone know why it says that?


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 17, 2006)

Jobs are simply what determine what kind of stats and skills each character has.  For example, you can make any of your chars a white mage in which they can use white magic.  Same for the black mage.  Or the warrior whos specialty is damage with swords.  




QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Nov 17 2006 said:


> This game rocks
> 
> Could someone explain the role of JOBS tho
> Im new to FF games that have Jobs and wondering how they effect each character?


----------



## noochoss (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Nov 17 2006 said:


> Could someone explain the role of JOBS tho
> Im new to FF games that have Jobs and wondering how they effect each character?



http://na.square-enix.com/ff3/

Once the page has loaded, click on jobs to the left.
Click on a job in the list and look for the red text on the right.

It should help a little about the advantages of each job.


----------



## adz (Nov 17, 2006)

just on the jobs - if you change jobs do you automatically pick up all the skills associated with that job at your level or do you need to go about earning them every time you change?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(SteveFromCanadaEh @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Anyone here using SuperCard MiniSD that can tell me why my game doesnt save properly. Well it saves, but when I go to load it later the data is gone. Were there changes in the settings that needed to be made before creating the .sav and .dsq files for it, or was it just standard configuration? I have version 2.57 software and 1.7 firmware as well just to add.
> 
> Sorry if someone has already posted it in this thread, its too much to go searching for an explenation either.



Redownload the patcher and firmware, the first release of 2.57 and 1.7 screwed up saving and they fixed and re-released it without changing the version number.


----------



## Siem (Nov 17, 2006)

I see wifi options in this game, what's it for?


----------



## THeLL (Nov 17, 2006)

I missed this release! And I check gbatemp daily (OMG) Well I'm downloading right now


----------



## question (Nov 17, 2006)

if I use safemode, will the gameplay run in slowmotion compared to the original?, somewhere someone previously stated that safemode could cause slowdowns...


----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(question @ Nov 18 2006 said:


> if I use safemode, will the gameplay run in slowmotion compared to the original?, somewhere someone previously stated that safemode could cause slowdowns...



Well I noticed some slowdowns on the worldmap but it's not a big deal really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rxq (Nov 18, 2006)

Using SC SD, not saving.  How do i fix?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Rxq @ Nov 18 2006 said:


> Using SC SD, not saving.Â How do i fix?
> 
> 
> Use the V2.56 Software... not the 2.57...
> ...



There isnt something like skills in tactics... is more like... if you are white mage and u change to warrior you keep the white magics that u have learned as white mage (and use those that u can keep using for some jobs) and the "basic skills" like cheer for bards, the ones for schoolars and so... yes, you get them as soon as you switch to that job


----------



## Jabanees (Nov 19, 2006)

Can anyone help me with this rom?
All i get when putting it on my supercard's Mini-sd is a blank screen when starting up. 
Is this because the rom i downloaded is corrupted? cause i tried using the settings which other Supercard mini-sd user used but those did not work either.
I use the newest version of the firmware and i have a maxtel media launcher to load nds games. (though it could not be the maxtel media launcher cause a friend with the supercard sd could load the game and works perfectly).

I thank the onbes who read this post or read and reply on this post. TY


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm using the latest firmware and patcher for the M3 SD and for some reason when ever i close my screen when playing FF III it keeps flashing between white and black and makes a clicking noise even when i put the volume right down. Is there a fix for this? I've tried the rom on two different SD cards and both do it and only for this rom


----------



## sage_inferno (Nov 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Normmatt @ Nov 19 2006 said:


> I'm using the latest firmware and patcher for the M3 SD and for some reason when ever i close my screen when playing FF III it keeps flashing between white and black and makes a clicking noise even when i put the volume right down. Is there a fix for this? I've tried the rom on two different SD cards and both do it and only for this rom



you got flashme installed use a real cart in slot 1 to make it go to sleep mode.


----------



## Jabanees (Nov 19, 2006)

no one can help me?


----------



## Lluvia (Nov 19, 2006)

I also have a Supercard MiniSD (and a Superkey) and it works with the following settings:
Restart: Yes
Trim: Yes
Faster Game Play: Yes
Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High

Are you sure you have the latest patcher? There was a silent update, because they had a bug in the first release of the current version.

Perhaps you should download the rom again, just to be sure.


----------



## Jabanees (Nov 19, 2006)

When was the latest patcher put  online cauz i downlopaded the 2006-11-05


----------



## Lluvia (Nov 19, 2006)

That should be the right one. They released the bugfix on that day.


----------



## Jabanees (Nov 19, 2006)

I still get the blank screen when trying to start up FF3 :S:S

Anyone know why it happens?


----------



## Matrix21 (Nov 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> Go back to the elder's house in the first town.Â One of the two pools revives dead characters.Â I think.



Thank you for that top tip, just ran out of Phoenix Down, only managed to aquire three in the first place.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 20, 2006)

How come I can't equip certain arrows?  I could use holy arrows and iron arrows but I've run out of both and I've got loads of  fire, ice, light and medusa arrows, none of which any of my party can seem to use along with either the great or killer bow.


----------



## stuffheh (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahh, this is getting annoying. I've probably tried 10 different settings and no avail!

I'm using a SC SD with a 256mb transflash card converted into an SD (don't ask..) I doubt that is the problem, but it's worth mention. Software is 2.57, and I used 2.56 several times before upgrading. I've tried most settings, but any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2006)

I use Supercard SD ... and I used the latest software and latest firmware and everything works fine.  Quicksave, normal save.  *shrugs*

Great game!  It's just sorta weird how I left Arc at Freelancer ... and he seems to be more powerful than my warrior.  Anyway, can someone tell me what the "Advance" options means while battling with the Warrior?

*EDIT* Ok, I just figured out what it did at their website.  It increases attack power at the cost of a lowered defense.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2006)

You know when you're a scholar and use books?  Should you be able to use them as items or do you just hit people with then to deal the lightening/fire/ice damage or whatever?


----------



## heronic (Nov 22, 2006)

supercard sd / 2.56 software / 1.70 firmware

i kept 1.70 firmware and reinstalled 2.56 soft

saving works now .. 

Restart: Yes
Trim: No
Faster Game Play: Yes
Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High


----------



## El_Taco (Nov 25, 2006)

I've got a problem with saving I'm using a m3SD with the last firmware and software so could sombody help me I heard somthing about patcher 2.56 but I don't know what it is


----------



## T-hug (Jan 7, 2007)

Can someone send me a mail please or whatever it is you do to unlock the secret quest my code is 1675-9265-8030
Thanks!


----------



## T-hug (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty PLEASE!?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 8, 2007)

Please please please!!? I think only one person has to send me it to activate the quest


----------



## tama_mog (Jan 8, 2007)

If you have another DS, you can just message each other wirelessly without finding friends over internet...a lot easier.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 8, 2007)

yes but i only have 1hence the request!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 8, 2007)

what is this secret quest anyways?


----------



## Qpido (Jan 9, 2007)

It won't let me send you one :S.

My code is: 0945-7833-0028 if that helps.

Q~


----------



## T-hug (Jan 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Jan 8 2007 said:


> what is this secret quest anyways?
> 
> Its quite long, have you seen the shadow of levathian in the sea on the first island? well you eventually get to fight him, and also unlock onion knight and some uber armor/weapons!
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I think we both have to add each other first, Ima add you now hopefully next time you play or see this it will work!
Thx very much!

-Edit-

Hmn I added you but it won't let me send it to you!?  I don't get this at all its really starting to annoy me now.  So much crap to get the extra quest!


----------



## devildragon122 (Apr 5, 2007)

i wonder if this game will be long ill try it out i liked the other series


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(devildragon122 @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> i wonder if this game will be long ill try it out i liked the other series



its very long.


----------

